# Saw at Thorpe Park



## JamesC (10 Mar 2009)

Being a Merlin annual pass holder I've got exclusive tickets to the preview opening of 'Saw - The Ride' this Friday 13th at Thorpe Park. Should be great fun. I'm just a big kid really. Anyone else from here going?

http://www.thorpepark.com/photos-saw.php

James


----------



## JamesC (13 Mar 2009)

Just got back from a great afternoon at Thorpe Park. 'Saw - The Ride' is pretty good and just to make sure I liked it I went on 6 times  . The first part is in the dark and has an almost vertical drop which if you're not expecting is quite scarry. Then you go to the main outside section which starts with the sheer vertical 100 foot climb and then straight back down again. The rest of the ride is the normal loops and twists and a few sharp drops. 






James


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Mar 2009)

i am not the biggest fan of rides, especially the waltzers or whatever they're called


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2009)

I love rides like these.  Anything with big acceleration, + or - G force.   I liked 'Stealth'.

I went on a chinook in Afghanistan.  Those things can make fast jet pilots sick!


----------



## luke789 (6 Sep 2010)

i loved saw, jigsaw scared me a bit tho heh, im going again soon as i got some these thorpe park vouchers cant wait


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Sep 2010)

I will be going there in October


----------



## Nick16 (8 Sep 2010)

i thought saw was pretty average when i went ages and ages ago. - must have been a year now! 

the first bit was good but then after the 'big' drop (which it isnt) i thought the rest was boring. almost as if they had run out of money and just decided to wack a corkscrew in and thats it. was really dissapointed tbh, considering i qued for about an hour. 

still cant beat the old classics of collossus and nemesis and of course stealth. 
nemesis is neck jerkingly fun, it is so old and bummpy but thats part of the thrill i guess.


----------

